# Question Regarding Seiko 6138-0030



## juvenalisis (Jan 5, 2009)

good day and a happy new year to all. i'm just starting to start my seiko collection. i'm in the market for 70s era watches. unfortunately, i've always been outbid on auction sites, and sometimes, the bids are too high for me already. i'm really desiring the bullhead. however, in my tours of several watch repair shops in my place, i found a seiko 6138-0030, i think. the color of the dial is brown and the chronographs are golden. i compared the watch i saw with images on the net. the watch i saw does not have the original bracelet anymore, and the bezel has some nicks. the chronograph still works though. the owner of the shop is selling it for 5000 pesos or about 105 us dollars. would it be wise to buy the watch or should i haggle? i'm new to this forum. i'd really appreciate any help. thanks.


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Parts for this watch are available on Ebay. check out this number, 370138063471 by putting it in the search box on the auction site. It will bring up a bracelet for the watch. Other searches will bring up dials, bezels and what ever else you might need. Aslong as the movement works, then I would buy it as the rest is, by the sounds of it, cosmetic. I would also make an offer. Theres no harm in trying to get money off, but if the original price is ok for you then get it, before some other person spies it.

Andy


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome to RLT

Always haggle !

The original bracelets were fragile, so I wouldn't worry too much about that.

Bezels - plenty of cheap aftermarket ones on ebay, but unless it is really bad I would be happy to live with it (assuming it is original). Do a search on this site for "wabi", you'd be surprised how many people think that a watch that shows its age is a thing of real beauty.

105 usd sounds like a good price for a Seiko bullhead, especially if it has been serviced. No import taxes, or high postage charges to worry about either. There's a lot to be said for buying things locally, especially if the watch starts malfunctioning.

Do a google search for SCWF (seiko citizen watch forum)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cosmeticaly, parts are available, mechanical bits though are not available except from donor watches, make sure it all works properly, all resets to center and timekeeping is ok.....

Its a good price if it works ok...


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

If it's a bullhead, I think the number should be 6138-0040


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Hello and a warm welcome to RLT.

I think the watch you're describing is actually a 6138-8039, like this one










Great watches imho, well I guess I would say that  . The only thing to bear in mind is servicing can be expensive and parts are becoming an issue to source. I recently had a couple of 6138's serviced and they cost around Â£90 each. On the upside they're an incredibly robust movement so once serviced they should go on for years without any maintenance.

The asking price is more than fair but haggle anyway and mention the potential servicing costs. Aftermarket bracelets and 19mm end pieces can be sourced pretty easily on ebay. They also look pretty good on rally straps too.

Hope this helps and good luck.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## juvenalisis (Jan 5, 2009)

Agent orange said:


> Hello and a warm welcome to RLT.
> 
> I think the watch you're describing is actually a 6138-8039, like this one
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. The watch i saw looks more like the 6138-0030, because it had an outer bezel. the pics i saw on the net have either blue dials or yellow ones. it has the label speedtimer on its face. the color is different though. does that mean that the dial has been replaced? i'll try to take a picture of it and show you guys.


----------



## juvenalisis (Jan 5, 2009)

also, i think the hands don't illuminate. i cupped my hand over the watch, and i can't see the hands. is this alright? thanks.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

juvenalisis said:


> also, i think the hands don't illuminate. i cupped my hand over the watch, and i can't see the hands. is this alright? thanks.


Thats fine....Thes watches are 30ish years old now and the lume will be long gone.....


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Ah, you mean like this one then:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...=incoming+grail

Very nice too.

As Jase said no lume on a 30+ year old dial is to be expected, in fact I'd be more concerned if it still had lume on it.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

catflem said:


> Database = http://www.csce.uark.edu/~jgauch/photos/watch1/
> 
> Date Calculator = http://www.csce.uark.edu/~jgauch/tools/seiko.html
> 
> This link will take you to the homepage of the watch database - http://www.csce.uark.edu/~jgauch/photos/


Have a look at the links above, they should help you to identify the watch and to accurately date it by taking the numbers off the back cover.

When you look at the database, click on the model number (ie 6138-0030) and you should see a wide range of dial colours.

Whatever it is, the 6138's are a great vintage watch.


----------



## juvenalisis (Jan 5, 2009)

thanks a lot. btw, is there any way that there are counterfeits of these kinds of seiko watches? and how do i check?


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Agent orange said:


> Ah, you mean like this one then:
> 
> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...=incoming+grail
> 
> ...


I think he means one of these (pic borrowed from the net)










Bice watch, and $105 is a good price, but still a haggle would be recommended


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

juvenalisis said:


> thanks a lot. btw, is there any way that there are counterfeits of these kinds of seiko watches? and how do i check?


there are more "frankenseikos's" around rather then knock of ones....if your buying from some *cough* sellers on the bay, there is a few that will *cough* cobble a few together, wrong crystals ect....., the only way to know for sure is to send it to somebody who knows....theres a few on here that are very knowledgable about this sort of thing.

As has been mentioned, after market parts are not a problem (crystal, hands, chapter ring) but as jasonm mentioned, movements are becoming a problem


----------



## juvenalisis (Jan 5, 2009)

thanks. btw, when i take photgraphs of watches, do i need special lighting? i have a 5mp cam, and when i take pictures of watches, i want them to come out really well.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

juvenalisis said:


> thanks. btw, when i take photgraphs of watches, do i need special lighting? i have a 5mp cam, and when i take pictures of watches, i want them to come out really well.


juvenalisis,

There are many expert photographers on here but sadly I am not one of them. They have Macro lenses etc.

I have a similar camera to you and here's how I do it:

Place the watch near a window so there is plenty of natural light, windowledge is best.

Set the camera to Macro mode.

Turn off flash.

Use a mini tripod.

Set up the shot then use the timer.

Take several pictures.

I then use Paint.net (free) to cut out the centre of the shot (i.e. the watch  then paste into a new image then resize to about 30%

The results are not too bad, here's an example:


----------

